# Cant see new thread I posted



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi guys, new hear. I posted my first thread last night called " my 12 week transformation " in the general conversations part of the forum. I cant seem to find it there or anywehre.

Does it need approval by the mods or admin or something else with it being my first thread?

Many thanks.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Yes


Thanks. Does it usually take this long :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes again.... Some people got jobs during the day lol


----------



## Hancock (Jun 3, 2015)

Can a Mod or admin look into this please?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hancock said:


> Can a Mod or admin look into this please?


 @Hera


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hancock said:


> Hi guys, new hear. I posted my first thread last night called " my 12 week transformation " in the general conversations part of the forum. I cant seem to find it there or anywehre.
> 
> Does it need approval by the mods or admin or something else with it being my first thread?
> 
> Many thanks.


I can't see any posts in your name that are awaiting approval. Perhaps it's already been approved by a Mod.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hancock said:


> Hi guys, new hear. I posted my first thread last night called " my 12 week transformation " in the general conversations part of the forum. I cant seem to find it there or anywehre.
> 
> Does it need approval by the mods or admin or something else with it being my first thread?
> 
> Many thanks.


It it was in General Conversation it was probably never approved, or deleted, for being in the wrong section.

I have located it and moved it into Getting Started for you:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/297236-12-week-transformtion.html


----------

